# How to cut crown molding



## spyder9176 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about installing some crown molding in my living room, but I have know idea how to cut the corners. Does anyone know where I could find some info on cutting and installing crown molding.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome Spyder:
You might try a Google search or I know you can find that and lots more at www.American Technical Publishers.com
I usually like to have an hour with someone to teach crown moulding cuts. Alas, I'm sorry, you live on the far corner of the U S of A and Janie won't let me drive that far alone.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,214981,00.html

This will help. 
Just try with a scrap piece first.


----------



## rjarrett001 (Feb 23, 2008)

Spyder,
There is a product called the Magic Miter that is fantastic. My wife purchased one for me last year because I am installing crown moulding in the basement. I'm normally not a "gadget" person, but the miter is a great idea. It uses a corner template to measure the angle of each corner, inside and outside, and then transfer that angle to the miter box. It also comes with a great set of instructions for cutting and installing the moulding. 
Randy J.


----------



## spyder9176 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice gus. I ended up buying an eBook www.install-crown-molding.com. It had good pics and was easy to follow. It really helped. I will porbably do more rooms in my house now.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2008)

You can also check out the local library for more trim details to add to your new crown moulding.
Another little trick...
We have also added a small piece of trim down about an inch below the crown. Then paint the crown, the inch space and the small trim the same color in gloss type paint...and you have the illusion of larger trim. 
It looks good when finished...even the pro's do it.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 4, 2008)

twice.....


----------



## Hack (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a good tutorial on http://www.installcrown.com/ as well...

Good Luck!


----------

